# E spinners



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

I am learning to spin and frankly I am terrible. I can't seem to coordinate my hands and feet. So the question is does anyone have thoughts about a espinner? Thanks for any information.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

The first thing I'd recommend for you is to try a really nicely prepared, crimpy wool that's not _too_ fine. I love Ashford's Corriedale wool sliver. It's reasonably priced, and comes in a variety of colors. Here's a link, but do shop around for the best price. Be sure to click where it says "view color chart here."

https://www.ashford.co.nz/corriedale-sliver

If you'd like something a little less pricey than an electric wheel, you could try a support spindle.

My first recommendation would be a Navajo spindle, which is the most versatile spinning tool you'll ever find. You can spin anything from really fine laceweight to super bulky on one.

https://woolery.com/schacht-navajo-spindle.html?gclid=CjwKCAjwwJrbBRAoEiwAGA1B_bU-qC8c_L1IMO3rlIUFn7TqozNYlNhpX0f5KoDwVZaFl3eFLEwXshoCyocQAvD_BwE

Feel free to PM me anytime you have a problem with learning to spin.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Keep practicing. My first well lets say I am still wondering how I spun. Lol... you will get better. Try 20 mins every day. Then you will wish you could spin again like your first artsy yarn.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I would say to keep practicing. Advice I have read is just treadle with no fiber. Get used to the wheel....starting and stopping. Spin regular commercial yarn....I did that. Just spin it onto your bobbin...no pressure, no purpose other than to spin and practice starting and stopping your wheel. Then move on to roving. There is a learning curve and you will get it. I know that because for me, the curve was a mountain but I finally got it. Here is my beginning experience......

I have an Ashford Traditional. I sat at the wheel and I couldn't do it..draft, the pedal, starting the wheel....it wasn't happening. Sooooo....my one granddaughter stood next to the wheel and started the wheel moving. My other granddaughter stood on the other side and worked the treadle and all I did was draft. Three of us were spinning. Lol. Finally, I said...I can work the wheel. Two of us were spinning. Finally, I said...I can work the treadle. I finally, finally did all three and not very well. The wheel would swing the opposite direction when I stopped it....the roving would break....I couldn't do it. So, I practiced and practiced. Finally...success...I can spin. Am I perfect or great?.....no, but that's ok. Time and practice will do it. And, we are here to help. Ask questions along the way...I sure did. Lol. Most of all...have fun. You will get it.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

All good advice above. Also check and see if there is a Spinning Guild in your area or even out of your area. Perhaps they can hook you up with a spinner in your area. A LYS, you might be amazed about how many closet spinners are, I was, turns out there are several that uses LYS.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Thinking over what Cdambro said, it's possible that your wheel just isn't adjusted right. If the take-up is right, you should be able to just hold the fiber supply in the right place, and the wheel will spin it. If you're having a hard time, the wheel is most likely adjusted wrong. It should pull just hard enough to pull the spun yarn onto the bobbin. If it's snatching everything out of your hand and breaking, you should ease up on the take-up until it's more manageable.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you for your thoughts and ideas! I will keep trying.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm a total klutz, but I found that Spindolyns work well for me. Spindolyns are supported spindles on which you can spin any weight of yarn. And they're pretty reasonably priced, too.

I purchased a secondhand espinner from a KPer some time ago. I must blushingly admit that I haven't tried it yet. :-(

Hazel


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

It takes practice. Don't give up too soon.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

I have a friend who said the e-spinner helped her perfect her spinning by allowing her to focus on perfecting her drafting without having to also focus on maintaining a consistent speed. Once she perfected her drafting techniques she moved to her wheel to perfect her treadling speed. 
I found this craftsy class on drafting extremely helpful and it is on sale for 14.99.
https://www.craftsy.com/spinning/classes/drafting-from-worsted-to-woolen/35118


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Cathy B said:


> I have a friend who said the e-spinner helped her perfect her spinning by allowing her to focus on perfecting her drafting without having to also focus on maintaining a consistent speed. Once she perfected her drafting techniques she moved to her wheel to perfect her treadling speed.
> I found this craftsy class on drafting extremely helpful and it is on sale for 14.99.
> https://www.craftsy.com/spinning/classes/drafting-from-worsted-to-woolen/35118


I was reading this avidly as I have an eSpinner I bought also from a KPer, and struggle with drafting even though I don't have to use my feet to treadle. (Full disclosure: I haven't used it much, simply for lack of time.) And, Cathy B, when I read your comment, I checked out the Craftsy class and --OMG, I already purchased it two months ago! Sheesh. Thanks for posting that! Now maybe I'll actually get on it.
I do enjoy spinning with a spindle, and learned to do that from Respect The Spindle a DVD by Abby Franquemont, and found it really helpful and encouraging. https://www.amazon.com/Respect-Spindle-Abby-Franquemont/dp/1596682574/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1533572316&sr=8-2&keywords=respect+the+spindle+dvd&dpID=51oQIJPdlrL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

My first fiber group 20+ years ago told me "just tell people you are spinning novelty yarn". My spinning has improved and now I am not the best, nor the fastest, but perhaps the calmest and happiest.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Have you tried treadling, without fleece, until you get a good rhythm? Then practice drafting without attaching to wheel. Then try putting the two motions together. This advice was given to me when I started.
And if what gets on the bobbin holds together, you have yarn! It takes time and practice. Don't give up.
I tried an e-spinner once and found that it was not as satisfying as the treadle wheels, didn't seem to have the same control for me. I know that there are some who love them, but it wasn't for me.


----------



## pasha (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree with Alpaca Farmer. The best thing that I did when first learning to spin was spend several hours just treadling my wheel. By doing this I was then able to let my feet take care of the treadling, while I concentrated on learning to draft. Please remember that this is a skill no different than cooking or driving a car. You will not be an expert immediately. An e-spinner is a bit pricey in my opinion, and seem to take some of the joy from spinning. I will freely admit, though, that I spin for the joy of spinning, not for any project. I find that I give away most of what I spin so that I can spin more. Happy Spinning!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

It often takes a while to get your co - ordination. Try spinning 'dry' - ie just work away at the wheel just treadling, without any fibre, until you can control the wheel without concentrating on your feet (drink a cup of tea/read a book etc while treadling), then get a couple of skeins or cones of commercial yarn and ply it (it should already be plied anti clockwise, so you can just ply clockwise as if you were spinning). That will help you get the feel of the yarn being drawn onto the bobbin. Then ,as someone else has suggested try using a corriedale sliver or similar. Practice is the only way to improve.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

When I first learned, I treadled like I was in a bicycle race, the one in France whose name I don't know. Of course my hands could not keep up with drafting, especially if I had roving that was a little slippery. I bought an absolutely gorgeous pound of 100% mohair roving, didn't realize how slippery it was. When I think about it now, I have to laugh at myself as I probably could have filmed a scene in a funny movie, treadling like a mad woman, mohair flying all over the place. This is to say, do practice the treadling so you can slow down or speed up as appropriate for the yarn you are spinning. But, don't forget to have fun, and that might mean walking away for a little while when the frustration gets to you. As others have said, practice, practice, practice, then some more practice.


----------



## jztwinmeadows (Jan 12, 2012)

I taught my granddaughters by giving then a ball of yarn and letting them practice spinning it thru. They loved it. Couldn't mess up and had fun getting the "feel". It'll come.


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

I have an Ashford Traveller but problems with my feet meant it was painful to treadle. I bought an electric Eel Wheel and I love it. Now going to sell my Traveller but have resisted doing so because it’s so beautiful to look at.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

FiberQueen said:


> I am learning to spin and frankly I am terrible. I can't seem to coordinate my hands and feet. So the question is does anyone have thoughts about a espinner? Thanks for any information.


The Nutmeg Spinners Guild will begin it's 2018-19 season the first Saturday of October at St. John Episcopal Church in West Hartford at 9 am. We would be happy to have you join us. Several of us have e-spinners and varied wheels, and we always have a beginner corner. Sometimes a hands on session is all you need to get the concept. We meet right off of I 84, exit 46 coming from your way. PM me and I'll send you a first meeting free card.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

I also did the Craftsy class "Foundations of Spinning"
Taught by Amy King. One of the exercises to help familiarize yourself with your wheel. Is to treadle while you are knitting. She tells you to change the speed of your treadling without letting it change your knitting speed and then change your knitting speed without changing your treadling speed. It helps to build your coordination and control.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

:sm02:


----------

